# Pepsi Bottle Cap



## BottleCapKid (Jul 27, 2014)

I was just looking over a few caps in my collection and noticed I had three different Green Pepsi Bottle caps. I was wondering if anyone knew the dates each caps were used. I'm guessing one is older then the others, or maybe all three were used at the same time, just different places.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know much about Pepsi but I thought I remembered something about single and double dot's. The first looks like one dot.[8|]


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes thats right. The 'double dot' is earlier than the 'single dot' Though I am not sure of the year of caps. My guess is 40's to 50's?


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 28, 2014)

Your caps are much older. The far left is likely closer to pre-1910The far right is the next oldest, likely 20sThe center is probably 30s-40s.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, didn't think that old. Very cool. There is one like yours (far left) on flea bay


----------



## M.C.Glass (Jul 28, 2014)

Even though it appears to be a single dot, the single-dot Pepsi logo is much newer than any of those caps. 1950ish. The key is the font used for Pepsi.


----------



## LC (Jul 28, 2014)

I am thinking I read once that the double dot was done away with after 1948 but not sure if my memory serves me right or not .


----------



## jblaylock (Jul 28, 2014)

MCglass said:
			
		

> The key is the font used for Pepsi.



Very true.  From the left, right, center the font gets more refined.  The left cap is early.


----------



## BottleCapKid (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been looking at the dots for guessing the date. I should look at the entire logo. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BottleCapKid (Jul 28, 2014)

The one on the far left has the same logo of this orange Pepsi cap. I know the orange is probably older then the green caps, so knowing they have the same logo would put them around the same time period . Right?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 29, 2014)

More confusing information. http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/Pepsi


----------



## jpoland13 (Jul 30, 2014)

If memory serves (I should look this back up to be sure, but...) The orange cap is from the 20s -- about the time of the drum bottle.  This is when Pepsi went bankrupt and was moved to Richmond, VA.  I know the green caps were used on the peanut bottle (saw a picture of an old metal sign with this bottle and a green cap).  This bottle was short lived in the early 30s right before Pepsi went bankrupt again.  I don't know what caps the really early bottles used although  I have seen a really early blue cap on ebay that went in the $100s. I know that the 12 ounce bottles used a yellow cap so I would guess that the green caps date to the peanut bottle and earlier.Oh, I think the second (bottom) dot on the first cap just got erased in the printing process.There was also a green cap produced in 1973 for the amber 75th anniversary bottle that is identical to your center cap.


----------



## BottleCapKid (Aug 1, 2014)

jpoland13 said:
			
		

> If memory serves (I should look this back up to be sure, but...) The orange cap is from the 20s -- about the time of the drum bottle.  This is when Pepsi went bankrupt and was moved to Richmond, VA.  I know the green caps were used on the peanut bottle (saw a picture of an old metal sign with this bottle and a green cap).  This bottle was short lived in the early 30s right before Pepsi went bankrupt again.  I don't know what caps the really early bottles used although  I have seen a really early blue cap on ebay that went in the $100s. I know that the 12 ounce bottles used a yellow cap so I would guess that the green caps date to the peanut bottle and earlier.
> Oh, I think the second (bottom) dot on the first cap just got erased in the printing process.
> There was also a green cap produced in 1973 for the amber 75th anniversary bottle that is identical to your center cap.


----------



## BottleCapKid (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the information guys. I believe the center cap is a cap they used for a short time but it is old.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 2, 2014)

The far left cap is from the mid to late 1920's. Pepsi was sold and they went back to the single dot caps for a couple years, before going back again to the double dot. So, it's not as simple as the common knowledge of very late 1940's changing over to single dot and everything before that being double dot. They also had single dot at the very beginning from 1902 to 1905-6?? (I believe) Those would be your orange caps. I believe the blue caps came after the orange caps. The far right cap would be your standard double dot 1920's to very early 1930's cap. Just passing on all the info I remember getting while I started collecting, from a very knowledgeable Pepsi cap collector. I also have the first cap.


----------



## BottleCapKid (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you for the information. That sounds more accurate. Also refering the very first Pepsi cap, are you talking about the black cap or what cap? I would love to see yours to compare it to the very early Pepsi caps I have. I have a black Pepsi cap and I have been told . I'm trying to learn more about the early Pepsi caps. 

Thanks


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 2, 2014)

I've never seen a black one. Could you post a pic of it? Also, you can tell the orange cap is pre 1909 because of the thinner script.


----------



## jpoland13 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have to disagree about the orange cap.  Richmond became the home of Pepsi after Bradham went bankrupt in the 20s.  The cap say Pepsi Cola Corp, not Bottling Co, so it's referring to the home office.  I think the the orange cap has to be from the 20s.


----------



## BottleCapKid (Aug 3, 2014)

PepsiCollector said:
			
		

> I've never seen a black one. Could you post a pic of it? Also, you can tell the orange cap is pre 1909 because of the thinner script.



Here is the black Pepsi cap I have. I'm pretty sure it is the earliest Pepsi cap I have.

Also, I have an orange cap from Winston-Salem, NC. I don't know if it will help on the dating of the orange caps or not.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 3, 2014)

The orange cap says Bottling Co., so how does that put it in the 20's? I know Bradham went bankrupt in 1923, and Pepsi was also sold in 1931, so not sure if those dates help as far as logo changes or not.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 3, 2014)

The slogan Drink Pepsi Cola started in 1920, and both caps have it, so I would guess they're both from the very early 1920's then.  What do you think Jpoland13?


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 3, 2014)

My best educated guess would put the orange, black, and blue caps around 1923-1927, when Pepsi went bankrupt and they went back to single dot for a short while. The green one would be the last of the single dot caps from that short period, which then turned into the double dot green cap starting in 1927-1928? Who knows though


----------



## jpoland13 (Aug 3, 2014)

The orange cap from Winston-Salem says Bottling Co.  The first orange cap listed says "PEPSI-COLA CORP.  RICHMOND, VA.".  That would put the Richmond cap 1923-1931.  I have no idea about the Winston-Salem cap.


----------



## jpoland13 (Aug 4, 2014)

Did a little digging and this is what I found.First picture is a coupon from 1929.  It has both the single dot bottle cap and the logo from the center cap.Second picture is a 1903 newspaper ad from New Bern.  It shows "Drink" in the "C" being used this early.Third picture is the 1973 bottle cap.


----------



## jpoland13 (Aug 4, 2014)

First picture here is paper label from early 1900s with "Drink" in the "C"Second picture is official letterhead fro early 1900s with "Drink" in the "C"Third is an early 1900s ad with a dark bottle cap (blue, green, black???)  I can't tell the color.So I think the earliest caps are the blue and black caps.  I think the orange caps would be mid 20s.  the green caps seem to be late 20s to early 30s.  When Pepsi switched to 12 ounce bottles in the early 30s the bottle caps seem to have changed immediately to yellow and red.  I know some of this is conjecture, but from what I've found I think most is fairly accurate.


----------



## jpoland13 (Aug 4, 2014)

It also seems that the script logo (with the exception of that one bottle cap) always had ":" or "=".  When typed it almost always had a single dash.


----------



## PepsiCollector (Aug 5, 2014)

That's what I thought on the middle cap. You can tell the difference because "colored with caramel" is centered. The older ones aren't. I wonder what type of caps were from the teens?


----------



## BottleCapKid (Aug 5, 2014)

PepsiCollector said:
			
		

> That's what I thought on the middle cap. You can tell the difference because "colored with caramel" is centered. The older ones aren't. I wonder what type of caps were from the teens?



From everything that I have learned from these postings. I think the blue or black caps would be from the teens, if the orange caps are from the 20s and the green caps are from the 30s


----------



## Idoodit2 (Mar 7, 2017)

The orange Pepsi crowns, of which there are 3, were used from 1924 to 1927 when Megargel bought the brand out of bankruptcy and moved Pepsi to Richmond, VA. Then in 1928 he reorganized the Company into the National Pepsi-Cola Co. of Virginia and re-branded the crowns into green & white from 1928 until it went bankrupt again in 1931.  There are 7 known green crowns, 2 more believed but unseen, and a reproduction for the 75th anniversary. I publish an annual Guide to Pepsi and Pepsi related brands Crowns listing some 760 different crowns, about 350 for Pepsi alone.  Thanks!


----------

